# My 335d magically healed itself



## nuclearbeef (Dec 19, 2012)

Filled up before leaving Memphis about 2 wks ago headed to Chattanooga. (@330mi) Half way there, SES light came on and engine started running rough. I studiously ignored both the light and the rough engine the rest of the way to Chattanooga and the whole way home. On the way back to Memphis, I filled up at @ 1/4 tank and I thought it might have ran a little better. Drove it around town for about a week with no more improvements, then filled up at 1/2 tank and, presto! Engine running smooth and SES light went out.

I'm guessing water in the fuel? My F250 has a separate light that says "water in fuel". I'd be nice if BMW would let us know more of what is going on with our vehicles. Would have saved me untold amounts of stress thinking I might be causing more damage driving back. Or, I could have stopped and drained the water/fuel separator. (I assume it has one?)


----------



## KeithS (Dec 30, 2001)

Car does not have a drainable water separator. It's integrated into the fuel filter which is probably why it's replaced every 3rd oil change (use to be every 2 if I'm not mistaken).


----------



## GreekboyD (Jan 25, 2012)

Not trying to be negative but I'd be shocked if this doesn't rear its head again.


----------



## F32Fleet (Jul 14, 2010)

Wonder if you had a sticking injector and it cleared itself up.


----------



## nuclearbeef (Dec 19, 2012)

I originally thought injector. It ran like it had an occasional misfire at idle; felt like it was running on 5 cylinders at light throttle, and would clear up and run smooth at higher throttle. 

I thought fuel contamination was the culprit because of the timing of when it began acting up and when it cleared up. That could have easily been coincidental.

Everything Ive read on here about an injector being replaced, I don't recall anyone saying the engine ran noticeably different. 

JW


----------



## F32Fleet (Jul 14, 2010)

nuclearbeef said:


> I originally thought injector. It ran like it had an occasional misfire at idle; felt like it was running on 5 cylinders at light throttle, and would clear up and run smooth at higher throttle.
> 
> I thought fuel contamination was the culprit because of the timing of when it began acting up and when it cleared up. That could have easily been coincidental.
> 
> ...


Or maybe a partially clogged injector.


----------



## floydarogers (Oct 11, 2010)

My experience with intermittent CEL has been plugged DEF metering valve and the SCR system reporting bad functionality. Pretty common for it to plug due to crystalization, then unplug and work for a while.


----------



## Pierre Louis (Oct 23, 2011)

floydarogers said:


> My experience with intermittent CEL has been plugged DEF metering valve and the SCR system reporting bad functionality. Pretty common for it to plug due to crystalization, then unplug and work for a while.


This may be happening to me too. I'm due to go back again for the CEL (SES) light where they didn't find anything but suspected the DEF SCR system.

Here is the verbatim report from the first visit:

CUST. STATES SERVICE ENGINE LIGHT ON
CONFIRMED CHECK ENGIN ELIGHT ON. RAN VEHICLE TEST FOUND
FAULTS FOR SCR SYSTEM EFFICIENCY. RAN RELATED TEST PLANS.
FOUND NO HARD FAULTS FOR SCR SYSTEM. INSTRUCTED TO CHECK
SCR SYSTEM COMPONENTS. REMOVED UNDER BODY PANELS FOUND ALL
LINES AND CONNECTIONS. OK. REMOVED METERING VALVE. OK.
RINSED WITH WATER. TOPPED OFF BOTH ACTIVE ANS PASSIVE DEF
TANKS. (OVER 2 GALLONS). RAN TEST PLAN FOR REFUEL DETECTION.
RAN TEST PLAN FOR PRE CONDITION RUN. TOOK VEHICLE ON
CONDITION RUN TO ENABLE NOx SENSORS. RAN SCR SYSTEM TEST. OK
FOUND NOx SENSOR IN RANGE AND SCR SYSTEM WORKING NORMAL.
DIAG CODE: D1170-000000000-03-901
00-00-556 2 FRU + 61-00-006 25 FRU.

PL


----------



## nuclearbeef (Dec 19, 2012)

I haven't had the car long enough to really know whether the light is intermittent or a one time thing.

Had it about two months and 2k miles. Bought it with 70k miles. (2010 w/sport, etc...)
Paid BMW Nashville @ $200 for a pre-buy inspection that gave me a print out of all service history performed by BMW. The only mention of any work done other than maintenance was replacement of the egr valve on recall, and replacement of the DEF system after SES light came on while still under warranty.

I actually got the BMW platinum warranty transferred over to me after I bought the car. I would have taken it in while the light was on, but I have a hole in one of my tires and it leaks down overnight. I have tires on order and was waiting for them to arrive before i took it in.

Can you read codes after the light has gone out? are they stored and accessible? The original owner had the BMW Portable Nav Pro installed (BMW badged Garmin 3790). I was thinking of getting the Garmin Mechanic for it.

http://www.crutchfield.com/S-RJBm0LwJQYe/p_150MECH/Garmin-Mechanic-with-ecoRoute-HD.html

Anybody got any experience with it?

JW


----------



## nuclearbeef (Dec 19, 2012)

Just an update.

I did get a Garmin Mechanic and a 3790lmt and can read codes with it. I don't remember the exact code now, but it showed two injector codes when I first hooked it up. SES light never returned, and out of curiosity I pulled the codes today and only P0101 (mass air-flow sensor) showed. Still no SES light, so I figure it is just a transitory code that will either return enough to light the SES or disappear. No injector codes! 

Also, just returned from a trip to Mt Nebo AR after putting new tires on the rear. I recall complaining in another thread about having to set the cruise on 83 to get 75mph on the GPS. With the new tires, 78 on the cruise gets me 75mph on GPS. (same size and brand tires) Didn't know there would be that much difference between bald and new tire circumference. Little Rock to Memphis showed 330.8 miles on the odometer and 333.1 on the GPS. 35.1mpg on the computer.


----------



## Hoooper (Jun 17, 2013)

I bet there was actually a difference in tire size when new from the MFG. Its not uncommon for tires after a redesign (even if they keep the same name) to be different size. Its kind of surprising how the MFGs get away with it, when you look at offroad tires a 33" tire might actually be anywhere from 31" to 34" depending on which tire MFG and type you choose. That big of a difference in indicated speed is a pretty significant tire circumference


----------



## Pierre Louis (Oct 23, 2011)

Pierre Louis said:


> This may be happening to me too. I'm due to go back again for the CEL (SES) light where they didn't find anything but suspected the DEF SCR system.
> 
> Here is the verbatim report from the first visit:
> 
> ...


Here's what happened later:

I tried to clean out the carbon by flooring it enough for a strong downshift. This caused a bit of a change in the color of the exhaust fluid (made it yellowish) coming out the pipes and soon the SES light came on again. My previous 2 diesels would puff out a large black cloud when I did this but only the first time, needing more miles before I could do it again. I had not been doing this with the 335d, and would not see the black smoke anyway with the DPF in place.

It may be that I had extra crud waiting to be expelled. It probably went into the catalytic converters and fried them, as I've read they can only handle so much. The cats and NOx sensors were replaced under warranty. I also had trouble with the urea tank sensor/crystalizing I believe on a different occasion.

It seems that the 335d may need to be driven "like we stole it" with an occasional strong downshift maneuver on a more regular basis (engine warmed up of course) to prevent the carbon buildup. Thoughts?


----------



## stoked335d (Jan 4, 2010)

Hehehe. I like this post and have to show it to wife. I do drive it like I stole it when I can.


----------



## robster10 (Oct 8, 2012)

That's the thing. Diesels got to get hot & you can't baby them. They need to be worked hard. After long trips the D runs great. The city running makes it ill!


----------

